# Why do they put us on OCP for IVF?



## Honeywitch (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi
I'm on the OCP while I wait to start down regging. I'm not quite clear why they do this - I have a reliable cycle?
Anyone know?
Thanks
Honeywitch


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Honeywitch,

Different clinics use different protocols and drugs, no idea why they chose one over another   The OCP will override your own natural cycle and shut it down preventing ovulation (much the same as the other downreg drugs do, just via a different mechanism). I would ask your clinic for further info on this.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

